# HED Jet 6



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

I've been thinking about an aero set of wheels. Not for racing, just for long rides, some rolling hills etc. oh, and because I want some.

After reading a lot of stuff I'm thinking of an Al/carbon hybrid wheel ala HED Jet or Mavic. In looking at a lot of wheels, the HED Jet line seems to represent a great value. Even though its an AL rim, it isn't that big a weight hit vs full carbon, and it doesn't have the braking issues. HED's testing and aero data is at least as good as anyone else's and the price is good. What am I missing?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I have had a pair of Jet 6's for about 3 years. I am a Masters racer living in florida ( fast, flat riding with few big hills) so what is important to me may not be important to you. First off, the Jets are very durable in all aspects. They offer a very comfortable ride and are not overly stiff. As for aero, they have clear benefits to standard wheels, but not until you hit speeds over 25mph. My limiter in racing is that when the group is strung out for 15 minutes at uber-speed, I don't feel much like attacking. With the Jet the aero-ness and momentum (we will get to that next) allow me to save enough watts at those high speeds to maybe try something at the end. So for flat and fast, they are great.
As mentioned with regard to momentum, the Jet 6 is heavy. Very Heavy. Mine are almost 1900 grams. Combined with not so stiff, noticable on climbs. Braking, of course, is great.
I also use Boyd 50mm carbon clinchers. 400 grams lighter, well built, but braking in rain is not so good. For training I use campy eurus or a plain set of box rim ambrosio clinchers. I think if aero isn't the most important goal, the Boyd vitesse is a great choice (its very similar to the hed ardennes, which is basically the jet 6 less the faring) for $550.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

The jets dominate the mavics in performance and build quality. The carbones also have carbon spokes and are very expensive to replace.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I've raced and trained on Jet 6's for 3 years now as well. They are heavier than a lot of aero wheels but like you mentioned, you do get a bit more durable wheel. They are fairly aero and from what I've heard, the new 2013 Jet 6 is about 150 grams lighter and is supposed to be more aero.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

For aluminum rim CF wheels, consider Giant P SLR1, 50mm deep 1575 gm, $1600 list. Mavic CC SLR is 52mm 1595 gm, $2500 (agree carbon spokes are a negative). Mavic SLE is 52mm, 1620gm, $2000 with steel spokes.


----------

